# A happy sex life



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

I am starting this because I wonder if I ask to much of my partner and our sex life.

When is it that you become satisfied? Obviously there is an individual preference here and people are different. But if you want more out of your sexual experiences and you want to discover new things and sex has always been a big part of your life and your partner does not necessarily feel the same do you 

1. slow your sexuality down to meet your partners

2. find a new partner?

thoughts?


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Cyclist said:


> I am starting this because I wonder if I ask to much of my partner and our sex life.
> 
> When is it that you become satisfied? Obviously there is an individual preference here and people are different. But if you want more out of your sexual experiences and you want to discover new things and sex has always been a big part of your life and your partner does not necessarily feel the same do you
> 
> ...


I've tried the slow my sexuality down. I don't think it can be slowed, but I don't try to initiate as often, don't get the letdown then. I think in this day and age, our society finds it too easy to just up and leave, now I'm talking in marriage.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Early in the relationship 2 is probably the more sensible option if sex is very important to you.

Later in the relationship it becomes more difficult; you can have a situation where the relationship is genuinely good in all other ways. Then you may feel it best to go for option 1. That is dependent on you being able to live with it, though.

I personally would like better sex and lots more of it. But I am not going to get it. Things have improved hugely since I threatened to leave over the issue - but then you can't get a lot worse than no action whatsoever in over 3 years! However I love my husband and we are compatible in many ways. It was a case of deciding whether I wanted to have a happy relationship or seek out something else which I a) may not find and b) may not like as much as I think.

I think that if you are not getting any, or not getting anything like enough, then sex becomes a massive issue. If you are sort of getting enough then sex (at least for me) has proved to be less of a massive issue. If other aspects of the relationship are bad then bad sex is the icing on a truly horrible cake.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Everyone is so unique when it comes to feeling satisfied. In my case there is allot of sex and I still feel unsatisfied at times. However, my H is making an effort and does allow me to express my sexuality in other ways which eases my frustrations. This proves to me that he cares about my needs. That is more important to me than feeling satisfied but uncared for.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I just substitute imagination for the real thing -not as good but I guess I decided to settle. 

I do not think you can ever ask too much but on the other hand you should understand that your partner has every right to be who they are. If that means they think oral sex is gross than they are not wrong just different. 

For my part I just can't imagine not wanting to full around as often as possible (even if it does not result in the O) but as I have gotten older I have found myself actually going for a few days without even thinking about sex. I guess LD people just do not think about sex. 

Truthfully though, if the right woman had come along I would have hit the road (no kids) I did not work hard to find a replacement (probably a lack of self confidence there)


----------

